# Water bottle stand



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can buy a water bottle stand? 

Maybe something like this but smaller: 

Dog Cat Water Bottle Stands by Mr Foo's Shih Tzu of Indiana, Missouri, Illinois


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly and Daisy have one from here:
Trendy Pet Items :: Dog Water Bottle and Bowl
They are only $20.00 and are plastic but we have had our or 2+ years with no problems.
I found it from SM like all the great ideas.
Here is the thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...lated/102995-free-standing-water-bottles.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly and Daisy have one from here:
> Trendy Pet Items :: Dog Water Bottle and Bowl
> They are only $20.00 and are plastic but we have had our or 2+ years with no problems.
> I found it from SM like all the great ideas.
> ...


Do you remember how much the shipping was? They have them on Ebay for $9.99, but the shipping is $15.99 since they are shipped from Hong Kong.

Water Bottle Feeder Food Stand Pet Dog Cat Animal PINK | eBay


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Do you remember how much the shipping was? They have them on Ebay for $9.99, but the shipping is $15.99 since they are shipped from Hong Kong.
> 
> Water Bottle Feeder Food Stand Pet Dog Cat Animal PINK | eBay


I just bought another one and the total with shipping and taxes is $29.40.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to look into these, as Dusty is scared of the water bowl... poor little guy!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly and Daisy have one from here:
> Trendy Pet Items :: Dog Water Bottle and Bowl
> They are only $20.00 and are plastic but we have had our or 2+ years with no problems.
> I found it from SM like all the great ideas.
> ...


Thanks so much. Not sure why that thread never came up in my search. But thanks anyways. I just ordered one! Hope they like it.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Thanks so much. Not sure why that thread never came up in my search. But thanks anyways. I just ordered one! Hope they like it.



I have a heck of a time getting what I want from search. I have to try several time to get what I want. Maybe someone has a trick they can share with us.
:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just sent you a PM. I have a stand from Paws Creations that I no longer use.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mom2bijou said:


> I just sent you a PM. I have a stand from Paws Creations that I no longer use.


Thanks so much! I just replied.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up about Trendy Pets.....

I ordered a red water bottle stand, but the real color is shocking pink, not red. I returned it unopened the next day and the tracking shows Trendy Pets received it three days later. I called them, got no answer, and left a message plus I have emailed them, but have never gotten a response or my refund. I had to open a Paypal dispute.

Since they have been recommended on SM, just wanted anyone who may be considering buying from them to beware.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up about Trendy Pets.....
> 
> I ordered a red water bottle stand, but the real color is shocking pink, not red. I returned it unopened the next day and the tracking shows Trendy Pets received it three days later. I called them, got no answer, and left a message plus I have emailed them, but have never gotten a response or my refund. I had to open a Paypal dispute.
> 
> Since they have been recommended on SM, just wanted anyone who may be considering buying from them to beware.



I think I read in an old thread that there customer service isn't the best. Luckily mine arrived promptly.

Now the problem is getting them to use it. They really don't want to use it. I've tryed peanut butter and cream cheese they will lick it off and then ignore it. I cant leave them without water so I had to fill there bowl. I've even tryed putting pedialyte in bottle that they love and still nothing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, they never responded to my Paypal dispute so I will have to escalate it to a claim.

I definitely would not recommend ordering from them. You can find the same thing on Ebay.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

cyndrae said:


> I have a heck of a time getting what I want from search. I have to try several time to get what I want. Maybe someone has a trick they can share with us.
> :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley:same for me, you are not alone. Unless there is a trick we don't know about, it has never worked well for me.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Unfortunately, they never responded to my Paypal dispute so I will have to escalate it to a claim.
> 
> I definitely would not recommend ordering from them. You can find the same thing on Ebay.


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with them. I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------

